# Help, Tension fitting on Scroll Saw broken



## Woozle35 (6 May 2013)

Its my first time on the board, but I am on desperate need of help. The tension (i think) on my scroll saw has just gone. I have an erabauer scroll saw. I have taken it apart and it seems to be where the tension knob screws into, the thread has gone. Does anyone know what the name of this part is? Any help would be much appreciated as I have so much work to do. Thank you.


----------



## dm65 (6 May 2013)

gr8spares.co.uk list spares for erbauer

If that's no help, try a dead un from ebay to see if you can get the parts you need


----------



## Woozle35 (6 May 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Woozle35 (6 May 2013)

have tried GR8 spares but they dont have it. Is it called a'deadun' on ebay?


----------



## dm65 (6 May 2013)

Sorry Woozle35 - what I mean by deadun is an identical unit that is listed as spares or repair

You could try searching for "erbauer spares", or simply try the model number as your search criteria


----------



## Woozle35 (6 May 2013)

Its Erbauer ERB110SSW, its not helping that I dont even know the part name.


----------



## dm65 (6 May 2013)

Hi Woozle35

Looks like parts for Erbauer in general are difficult to come by and a quick google search returns nothing of any use except complaints from people saying they can't find parts !!

So far, I haven't even been able to find a diagram which would give a part number

Assuming that the saw is no longer under warranty, there is a second hand unit available on Gumtree, but if this is a machine you use a lot, perhaps now is the time to invest in something that can be maintained ?


----------



## mac1012 (6 May 2013)

what about fixing a new handle on ? as I assume that like other scoll saws the handle only serves one function that is to turn the screw thread down or up, the nob dosent actually move up and down the thread it just provides the leverage to turn the screw thread so how about drilling a small hole in it and putting a small diameter bar through or a six inch nail etc and epoxy it in place ?

or find a nut that same thread screw on and expoxy in position might seem drastic but you only need something on end of screw thread to enable you to turn it 

mark


----------



## mac1012 (6 May 2013)

or saw a small slot in top and wedge a piece of wood in slot to turn it or put flat head screw driver in sawn slot to turn the screw thread


----------



## jaywhoopee (6 May 2013)

Is the problem that the long threaded bar has had its threads stripped, or that the knobs have come loose from it?

If it's the former could you remove the knob and fixings and reverse the rod so a different part of it is where the thread is needed ( assuming the whole rod is threaded)?

Otherwise Wickes and other such places sell threaded rods and you may be able to make a replacement

Hope this helps

John


----------



## Chippygeoff (6 May 2013)

B and Q sell threaded rod in loads of sizes. Looks as if you just need to cut a piece the same length. You can buy nuts and butterfly nuts to suit and that will get you going again. Axminster do loads of different knobs that will also fit, give them a ring and speak to the techy guys.


----------



## Woozle35 (6 May 2013)

mac1012":26cxv3g7 said:


> what about fixing a new handle on ? as I assume that like other scoll saws the handle only serves one function that is to turn the screw thread down or up, the nob dosent actually move up and down the thread it just provides the leverage to turn the screw thread so how about drilling a small hole in it and putting a small diameter bar through or a six inch nail etc and epoxy it in place ?
> 
> or find a nut that same thread screw on and expoxy in position might seem drastic but you only need something on end of screw thread to enable you to turn it
> 
> mark



Thanks Mark, if you look at the picture its the you can see the silver on the thread where it has worn, thats the bit I would need. Or am i misunderstanding. I wonder if I could buy that bit from an engineers store.


----------



## Woozle35 (6 May 2013)

jaywhoopee":11o7pqws said:


> Is the problem that the long threaded bar has had its threads stripped, or that the knobs have come loose from it?
> 
> If it's the former could you remove the knob and fixings and reverse the rod so a different part of it is where the thread is needed ( assuming the whole rod is threaded)?
> 
> ...



Thank you, will contact them tomorrow


----------



## Woozle35 (6 May 2013)

Chippygeoff":5a06ck7p said:


> B and Q sell threaded rod in loads of sizes. Looks as if you just need to cut a piece the same length. You can buy nuts and butterfly nuts to suit and that will get you going again. Axminster do loads of different knobs that will also fit, give them a ring and speak to the techy guys.



Thanks.


----------



## powertools (6 May 2013)

I may have got this wrong but I would think that only 1 end of the thread does the adjusting and the other is fixed.
If that is the case could you not remove the knob and turn the thread round the other way and refit the knob on the other end therefore using an unused section of the thread for the adjusting.


----------



## Woozle35 (6 May 2013)

powertools":2waqjnu0 said:


> I may have got this wrong but I would think that only 1 end of the thread does the adjusting and the other is fixed.
> If that is the case could you not remove the knob and turn the thread round the other way and refit the knob on the other end therefore using an unused section of the thread for the adjusting.



Thats what I planned to do today, but its only threaded at the top.


----------



## martinka (7 May 2013)

It's basically the same saw as the Jet JSS16 that Axminster sells. Give them a bell and ask if they sell the tension rod, which, if sold all in one piece, would also give you a quick tension lever. You've obviously got the saw apart to get the rod out, so if you want to send me photos of the internals at the tension rod end and some rough measurements, I'll take my Jet apart and check for you. 

edit: The Record SS16V also looks like the same saw and they state they carry lots of spares for all their current machinery, so they might be worth a try.
http://www.recordpower.co.uk/support/pa ... es-service 

Martin.


----------

